# http sniffer gesucht



## ipsi (13. Aug 2008)

hallo!

ich möchte ein programm schreiben das aus einem chat, statistiken erstellt, was ansich kein problem ist (es handelt sich hier ja praktisch nur um stringbehandlung und ein paar berechnungen).
allerdings will ich den benuttzer nicht dazu verdammen alle paar minuten copy and paste zu machen, sondern das die daten automatisch mitgelesen werden.

gibts da ne fertige klasse, die ich benutzen dürfte? oder hat wer irgend einen anderen tipp wie ich an den chattext ran komme?

danke schonmal im vorraus!
mfg ipsi


----------



## SlaterB (13. Aug 2008)

> allerdings will ich den benuttzer nicht dazu verdammen alle paar minuten copy and paste zu machen, sondern das die daten automatisch mitgelesen werden. 

=
allerdings möchte ich nicht, dass jemand von meinem illegalen Abhören erfährt und deshalb die Daten heimlich im Hintergrund lesen

-----

was ist das denn überhaupt für ein Chat, sprichst du von deinem (Java?-)Programm oder von einem beliebigen?
gehts um einen Server mit vielen Verbindungen oder lokal bei einem Client?


----------



## ipsi (13. Aug 2008)

nene, das is für ein spiel!
das /java/ programm (wird open source) soll dann zB: gegangene schritte, eingenommenes geld ausgaben etc anzeigen

edith:
ps: der chat is öffentlich zugänglich

edith 2: 


> was ist das denn überhaupt für ein Chat, sprichst du von deinem (Java?-)Programm oder von einem beliebigen?
> gehts um einen Server mit vielen Verbindungen oder lokal bei einem Client?


srry hätt ich fast übersehn^^ wie im titel erwähnt handelt es sich um einen einfachen http chat[/quote]


----------



## Kim Stebel (13. Aug 2008)

also noch mal von vorne, was willst du?
sollen alle gespräche ausgewertet werden oder nur die eines benutzers?
kann der server entsprechend angepasst werden? oder der client?


----------



## ipsi (13. Aug 2008)

> also noch mal von vorne, was willst du?
> sollen alle gespräche ausgewertet werden oder nur die eines benutzers?
> Die des Benutzers.
> kann der server entsprechend angepasst werden? oder der client?
> Das Programm./Der Client.


----------



## Kim Stebel (13. Aug 2008)

wozu willst du dann nen sniffer wenn du den client eh verändern kannst??


----------



## ipsi (13. Aug 2008)

ne ich hab mich grad sehhr ungenau ausgedrückt...
also: ich will ein programm schreiben das sich den chattext mitliest (<< = da is mein problem) und dann für den benutzer (durch den nickname) eine statistik erstellt, über einnahmen, ausgaben, schritt anzahl etc. (ist für ein wie gesagt für ein spiel)


----------



## Kim Stebel (13. Aug 2008)

also du willst ein externes programm, dass du parallel zum chat(der nicht verändert wird) laufen lässt, und das mitliest, was der benutzer so sagt. jetzt kommen wir doch wieder slaters beschreibung recht nahe. 
und das soll dann wohl auch noch platformunabhängig sein?
also ich würde ja sagen wireshark-logdateien auswerten...aber das wird sehr mühselig...


----------



## Kim Stebel (13. Aug 2008)

und ist für ein spiel auch so ziemlich der verkehrteste ansatz den ich mir vorstellen kann


----------



## ARadauer (13. Aug 2008)

auf die seite klicken, strg+a strg+c dann die zwischenablage auswerten...

sieht ungefähr so aus


```
Robot bot = new Robot();
		bot.mouseMove(500, 500);
		bot.mousePress(MouseEvent.BUTTON1_MASK);
		bot.mouseRelease(MouseEvent.BUTTON1_MASK);
		bot.keyPress(KeyEvent.VK_CONTROL);
		bot.keyPress(KeyEvent.VK_A);
		bot.keyRelease(KeyEvent.VK_A);
		
		bot.keyPress(KeyEvent.VK_C);
		bot.keyRelease(KeyEvent.VK_C);
		bot.keyRelease(KeyEvent.VK_CONTROL);
```
jetzt hast du den text in der zwischen ablage...


```
public String[] getText() throws Exception {
		Clipboard ablage = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getSystemClipboard();
		Transferable transferData = ablage.getContents(null);
		Object content = transferData.getTransferData(DataFlavor.stringFlavor);
		if (content instanceof String) {
			String text = (String) content;
			String[] zeilen = text.split("\n");
			return zeilen;			
		}
		return null;
	}
```

jetzt hast du ihn schön als String[]...
gibt da so chat quiz bots, für sowas hab ich mal einen bot geschrieben...


----------



## lorem ipsum (14. Aug 2008)

auf nen bot wär ich nie gekommen xD

wireshark hab ich probiert... das is aber echt mühsam...

danke an alle die mir geholfen haben


----------

